# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] πωλούνται λόγω μετακόμισης

## KOKAR

Λόγω μετακόμισης σε πολυ μικρότερο σπιτι ( απο 80τ, σε 50τμ ) θα βγουν για πώληση πολλά πράγματα


 
HP power supply 6200B  *30€*


Topward fanction generator_8105 *35€*


Συχνομετρο 1GHz HM8021-2  & 20MHz Pulse Generator HM8035  *200€*


γέφυρα στάσιμων *15€*


ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό 24ν 10Α *30€*

----------


## nestoras

*Πουλήθηκαν:*

Ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό 24ν 10Α

HP power supply 6200B

Γέφυρα στασίμων

Topward fanction generator_8105

----------

